# White colored Bluegills?



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

I was fishing on about a 10 acre pond yesterday and the gills I was catching were white. I have fished it all my life and this is a first. Anyone know what its from.


----------



## chuckwagon157 (May 17, 2008)

I was out on a lake yesterday and got the same thing. The only damn thing I caught, too. But I'm pretty sure it was a gill, just VERY pale. Hardly any color at all.


----------



## ehansen300 (Dec 8, 2008)

Albino Bluegills? We could make some money off this. I dont want to exploit fish for my own gain but times are tough. The Albino Bluegill Zoo! I see a reality show in our future....


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

They're gills.
Ever catch one that was torquise in color ?
Real cool looking


----------



## glnmiller (Jan 7, 2006)

nick 74 said:


> I was fishing on about a 10 acre pond yesterday and the gills I was catching were white. I have fished it all my life and this is a first. Anyone know what its from.


White? Like an albino? That would be cool, I'd like to see them, post a pic.

I have seen very pale, light colored gills, but not white ones.


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

they were all very pale like they like they sat on the ice for a few days.


----------



## XXXdisel77 (Dec 16, 2004)

I catch them like that out of deeper water.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

fish are always lighter in deep water -darker in shallow and have darker bars to match weeds or none in the abyss ! .............. or maybe something in the water that MICHAEL JACKSON needs to know about !?!


----------



## fishonbb (Dec 24, 2004)

*Could it be chemicals running off into this pond? I've seen it in golf course ponds where they treat the lawn.*


----------



## fishenrg (Jan 9, 2008)

There is a good spot on a river near me that is just a little downstream from a fairly large lake. I go there for bass, but catch a fair amount of blue gills too. They are exactly as you describe. The typical markings are there, they just seem very faded.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

this is quite normal around here. I have found that smaller, muddy, none moving bodies of water have it the most.


----------



## chuckwagon157 (May 17, 2008)

fishonbb said:


> *Could it be chemicals running off into this pond? I've seen it in golf course ponds where they treat the lawn.*





jacktownhooker said:


> fish are always lighter in deep water -darker in shallow and have darker bars to match weeds or none in the abyss ! .............. or maybe something in the water that MICHAEL JACKSON needs to know about !?!


The lake I was on was a regular public lake. And judging by the surrounding neighborhoods, there is no chemical lawn treatment going on.

And, the gill that I caught was in about 14fow.


----------



## GFHFG (Dec 31, 2007)

lets see some pictures


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

Sandy lakes with clear water tend to do this to fish. Ive seen it in bass alot too.


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

The ones I caught were in 10 fow and the pond is very clean, spring fed. Again, its a first in my pond. i hope its not a sign of poor health. Give me a couple days a ill take some pics.


----------



## muddman55 (Jan 11, 2006)

I have seen the same thing in bodies of water with clay bottoms. most times water is milky too. they will regain color as they lay on the ice. they taste awful so send them to me and i will get rid of them 'cuz im such a nice guy:evil: don


----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

The fish are fine. Think about it.

Some people are darker complected than others, some deer are gray/brown/dark brown/reddish, some crappie are lighter than others.

I've seen gills that have been very faded, and they taste the same as what you think of as a "normal" gill.


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

this happens a lot in the winter where i fish. They are almost all white when you catch them, but throw one in a minnow bucket for twenty or thirty minutes, and bam, they are back to normal. this happens for gills, crappie and perch from what i've seen


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

They are probaly full of milk and need a good milking:lol:


----------



## perchslave (Feb 26, 2007)

:SHOCKED:


----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

Look at the bottom three gills. They all have very different color patterns and were all caught within 10 feet of eachother.


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

just drop them off at my house, I will taste test them to be sure they are safe for human consumption!!


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

The gills I caught were the color of your newspaper. I'll get pics the next time I can get out.


----------



## Pikealunge (Dec 16, 2002)

I used to fish agravel pit lake and the perch and bass that I cuaght would come up white. But as they sat on the ice in the sunlight they would start to develop there natural colors and markings


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

Gills change colors to their surroundings. Put light colored gills alive in a dark live well and they will turn to dark colors in a few minutes.


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

every fish I caught at round lake in horton is like that. I think it is because of the lake of weed structure.


----------

